# eMac G4



## Ride75014 (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjours à tous,
voila un ami me propose un eMac G4 pour 45 euros, je voulais savoir si en 2012 il tournait assez bien, les configurations mise ci dessous sont elle bien ? Je ne dispose pas de livebox chez moi et je voudrais le connecter en freewifi ou sfrwifi ( j'ai des codes ) donc je voulais savoir ci je pouvais connecter un clefs usb D-Link qui permetterais de capter la wifi et de me connecter. La vidéo youtube marche t-elle ? 
Merci d'avance  

Apple eMac
sous Mac OS X version 10.4.11

Processeur 700 MHz Power PC G4
Mémoire 640 Mo SDRAM

Modèle de l'ordinateur : PowerMac 4,4
Type de processeur : PowerPC G4
Vitesse : 700 MHz
Mémoire : 640 Mo
Vitesse du bus : 100MHz


----------



## lappartien (12 Avril 2012)

very just my dear...
what wou want to do with this, but here is the question...

un peu juste. la question est: " que voulez-vous faire avec"?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h11 ----------

sfrwifi public est fectivement bridé
pour surfer et regarder you tube c'est possible mais bon ...ça risque de ramer.


----------



## Ride75014 (12 Avril 2012)

Je veux aller sur internet,youtube,facebook.


----------



## esv^^ (12 Avril 2012)

Hé hé! Youtube sur power PC, tu va galérer. Je m'explique; Adobe FlashPlayer ne met plus rien à jour pour nos vieux processeur=> Sur Youtube, le son va à peu près mais l'image, c'est que de la diapo!
Enfin pour 45, perso, je le prendrais! Avec quelques màj matérielle et logicielle, il peut être "super" (n'exagérons rien...) du moins, "potable". Tout dépend aussi du DDI. J'ai un iMac Tournesol qui ne marche plus, alors je l'utilise comme Disque Dur Externe... (Imagine 10 seconde ce que je devrais faire pour le déplacer... Mais bon, c'est mieux que rien!)
Désolé pour le roman de ma vie:rose:

esv^^
Tiens nous au courant!


----------



## Ride75014 (12 Avril 2012)

Je pense le prendre, mais est il possible de mettre une clefs d-link pour capter la wifi ? Car il n'y a pas de AirPort réseau


----------



## Invité (12 Avril 2012)

La carte Airport originale se trouve très facilement sur La Baie par ex à moins de 20 Donc bien moins cher qu'une clé Usb et sans problèmes de drivers et d'utilisation processeur.
Il exite aussi un petit tweek pour faire croire qu'on a flash 11, mais ça n'accélère pas la chose et comme signalé plus haut ça va ramer sec.
J'ai un iMac avec les mêmes spécifications, c'est nickel sauf pour tout ce qui utilise Flash.


----------



## christophe2312 (12 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Oui c est possible une cle d link avec minimun OX 10,4 donc la c est bon , sinon une carte airport ancienne génération sera parfaite ( attention que du B  et du wep , pas de wap et de N)
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1621?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR
http://boutique.excalibra.com/Carte-AirPort-de-1ere-generation-type-80211b
http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/3092871/AIRPORT-Carte-Wifi-802-11-B-Accessoire-reseau.html

Pour du mail et traitement de texte parfait
Youtube , machine un peu court en tout( processeur et carte graphique)
Surf sur le net , être patient 
Jamais bien cette machine , par contre un peu bruyante la ventilation

45 euros c est correct ,si il est lecteur dvd c est bien


----------



## esv^^ (12 Avril 2012)

christophe2312 a dit:


> Jamais bien cette machine , par contre un peu bruyante la ventilation


Jamais bien ou j'aimais bien?


----------



## Pamoi (13 Avril 2012)

Les conseilleurs ne sont pas les payeurs.
Néanmoins, ayant eu pas mal d'emacs, je déconseille d'acheter aujourd'hui un usb 1.0 (de 700mhz à 1 Ghz)
Pour à peine plus cher (50/60 &#8364 tu peux trouver un USB 2.0 (bus à 167Mhz) à 1,25 ou 1,42 Ghz (de préférence 1,42): la mémoire est extensible à 2 Go, la carte graphique est correcte, ils ne sont pas totalement dépassés.
j'ai un eMac @ 1,42 avec lequel je peux faire la même chose sur internet qu'avec mon macbook


----------



## lappartien (13 Avril 2012)

tout à fait


----------



## bubumac (23 Avril 2012)

esv^^ a dit:


> Hé hé! Youtube sur power PC, tu va galérer. Je m'explique; Adobe FlashPlayer ne met plus rien à jour pour nos vieux processeur=> Sur Youtube, le son va à peu près mais l'image, c'est que de la diapo!
> Enfin pour 45, perso, je le prendrais! Avec quelques màj matérielle et logicielle, il peut être "super" (n'exagérons rien...) du moins, "potable". Tout dépend aussi du DDI. J'ai un iMac Tournesol qui ne marche plus, alors je l'utilise comme Disque Dur Externe... (Imagine 10 seconde ce que je devrais faire pour le déplacer... Mais bon, c'est mieux que rien!)
> Désolé pour le roman de ma vie:rose:
> 
> ...



Le plug-in FlashPlayer PPC est dispo ici (version 11.1 r102). A installer dans Library/Internet Plug-Ins.

@+


----------



## esv^^ (24 Avril 2012)

Ouais, j'ai vu ça après...
C'est installé maintenant!


----------

